# stefan handle on shig petty from maxim?



## Ucmd (Jun 5, 2012)

Dave did you get a chance to put stefan handle on shig petty from maxim? thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2012)

No sorry I haven't. I have a HUGE line ahead of it but I'll get to it ASAP


----------



## ecchef (Jun 6, 2012)

Ucmd....this would have been more appropriate as a private message rather than in open forum. Please note for the future. Thanks.


----------

